
Uber admits 6k sexual assaults during US rides - gradschool
https://eandt.theiet.org/content/articles/2019/12/uber-admits-6-000-sexual-assaults-occurred-during-us-rides-in-just-two-years/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21717931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21717931)

~~~
olliej
That one says 3k sexual assaults so I’m confused.

(Edit: I see, this headline sums two years, rather than just the 2018 number)

------
rasz
No wonder they build separate driver toilets at their HQ.

